# Likes count



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oddly I've never looked at this stat before, but it looks like the balance is about right.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Loooooser!!

I win!










I am clearly not licking people back though. I must address that when I find something to lick.

We really need a dislick button though. They are badges of honour on one forum. Some bloke called Tugwash or something has thousands.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like you're a lazy licker to me Barfs old son.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What do you do in your spare time then.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> What do you do in your spare time then.>>
> 
> cabby


Nothing, this is why it's called spare time   :roll: :roll:

Phil, I was jsut looking for your recent thread, but couldn't find it, so I'll pop it in here in case it's of use to you

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162250871503?ul_noapp=true

I like the extra step.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine shows 2674 likes

Slightly less likes given

Must try harder 

Sandra

Ps prob completely wrong

Fortunately there isn't a **** off button 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tis better to give than to receive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just gave Alan one > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So are they genuine?

Doe all those people like me?

Nothey just like a post 

It's prob more important if they like you

Not doing that well lately on that front 

I'm ignored, I'm stalking, I have loads of faults , 

It's so true 

But I love you guys 

So forgive and ignore 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> So are they genuine?
> 
> Doe all those people like me?
> 
> ...


No they are completely wrong. They were all reset when the forum got redone


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

So, how many likes make a love, and how many loves make an infatuation? And, even, how many slightly interested make a like?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Likes recieved 883 
likes given 995 So I´m on the right side of that.

Thanks 56 I have never thanked 56 times, I didn´t know the button was there until a few weeks ago

Thanked 69 times in 62 posts I haven´t noticed that either, what would I be thanked for, I only post a load of codswallop.

Someone has made things up I think.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Likes recieved 883
> likes given 995 So I´m on the right side of that.
> 
> Thanks 56 I have never thanked 56 times, I didn´t know the button was there until a few weeks ago
> ...


You can be thanked or liked just for making someone feel better, or a silly joke, it matters not why or the number, only that you did something.

Should get a few likes for that eh > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tight arse, they're free you know > >


----------

